# Авиация > Литература >  новый книжный магазин

## Антоха

*В городе Железнодорожный недавно открылся новый книжный магазин* в котором по нормальной цене найти редкие книги по авиации. Например я обнаружил там давно пропавшую с прилавков культовую книгу Андрея Фомина, Алексея Михеева и Ефима Гордона о МиГ-29. 
Для поклонников Су-27, там на удивление много книг об этой машине. я имею ввиду книги Андрея Фомина... вообще сложилось впечатление, что это его очередной бизнес проект:) , правда место какое-то странное :Confused: 

адрес ул. Главная 22"В"

p.s. объявление согласовано с администрацией

----------

